# chero cola???



## bottleboy2 (Jul 5, 2011)

hey i have couple of old bottles and im starting with 2 of them which are both chero cola bottles. one has the twist design and says chero cola in block style but say Columbus, CA care to explain?
 the other one is the angled design 6 1/2 oz. with chero cola showed also in block style but it does not say where it was made and on the lower part of it says "THIS BOTTLE NEVER SOLD"
  i like to know a litttle info about them and how much they are worth but i already know the history chero cola


----------



## bottleboy2 (Jul 5, 2011)

if someone needs a photo of the chero cola just ask


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 5, 2011)

Hello bottleboy2,

 Welcome to A-BN 1.5.

 I think that might be Columbus, GA. Pictures are very much encouraged and appreciated in these parts...







 "Dinner Toters, Columbus, Ga., by Lewis Hine" From.


----------



## madman (Jul 5, 2011)

.................


----------



## madman (Jul 5, 2011)

AS OBI WON SURFACE STATED ITS COLUMBUS GA.  CHECK IT


----------



## 2muchstuff (Jul 5, 2011)

dont have clue


----------



## bottleboy2 (Jul 6, 2011)

i know it's supposed to be columbus, GA but it is a C not a G


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 6, 2011)




----------



## carobran (Jul 6, 2011)

are you sure the *- *on the G isnt just worn away[]


----------



## bottleboy2 (Jul 6, 2011)

its g but yea it was worn away


----------

